# How Many From Lincoln ??



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

I never see people from Lincoln on here so how many of us are there ? come one people own up to liveing under the shadow of the Cathedral


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

alot from lincoln seem to use this forum now, others from surrounding area's such as grimsby, mablethrope, doncaster are also around. i think a big meet is in order?


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

o yes sounds good  a trip to the big wall would be quite good in summer :2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Big meet sounds a great idea!:2thumb:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

come on you lincoln dwellers 
i bet you all use or even got your Animals from JC Exotics : victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> come on you lincoln dwellers
> i bet you all use or even got your Animals from JC Exotics : victory:


I don't or haven't! But I met Jim the other day and He is very funny!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes he is lol i did some work exp at his shop for college it was great working there o my that is a year ago now :O would love to work there again :flrt:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

He just says what he thinks! Dont beat around the bush! 
Best way to be I suppose! 
I just struggled to understand what he said so I said say again in English he replied Listen in F***ing Scottish :lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lol thats Jim 

i have always understood him thou lol and he plays some good music in his shop 

(edit) where did u meet him ?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

He has an open day soon I think it is the 2nd may but probably wrong! im going to pop in for a while and say hi!: victory:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

open day :s ?

if u find the date and if i am not at college i might pop down 2 lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im sure its the 2nd but will post and let you know!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

cheers 

so if u dont use Jims shop where do u get your stuff from ?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

What do you mean by stuff?

Also got a feeling it could be the 4th :lol2: as hamsters birthday is then! (Jim's Friend)


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

you know live food etc fake plants 

just updated my user info lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I buy my food in bulk from Geckomorphs on here and Rickslivefood.co.uk As I use an awful lot of livefood each week! And costs a forture if I buy boxed food! 

Also Most bits I need I buy off of here from trusted sellers! but to be honest I have bought huge amounts of stuff and storred it so I have big black binns full of items one full of foliage and one withheatmats and so on!!:blush:

Also I travel all over getting reps and so on and if im in a different part I will look for rep shops to look in!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

cool good way to do it


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah just easier!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i have seen on ur Album that u have the Albino Fattys  when i worked at jims i fell in love with a female he had  and also a water monitor what would just sit on u as u went around doin your jobs in the shop 

if my mum ever lets me have another one i will be gettin a fatty for Certain


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah they are great! Lovely geckos!:flrt:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

any way i should be off its 3 in the morning and i have given up on my Genetics work Night 

P.S think we Highjacked the Theard lol oops lol

Nite


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok nite! its your thread!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

*JC's*

Hi all,

Just thought I would post and let you know the open day at Jim's shop is the 2nd May which is a saturday.
Oh and Jack you should know the date as I took you to meet Jum. :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you sure?:lol2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I think so mate, cos the only day he's not open is a monday and the 4th is a monday, a bank holiday monday. :whistling2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Point mate!:blush:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

looks like we have enough for the meet


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

wow this grew lol 

hello every body


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello again! Just got up???:lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

at about quarter to 12 up lol i am awake all night sleep all day :2thumb:

not lookin forward to monday half 6 start not good and only 18 lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I never went to bed last night so In need of some sleep!:lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

carefull u will drop down fast asleep on ur Comp lol :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah i wont!:whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

okay then 1...2...3... Zzzzzz

i am off out now be bk on in a few hours


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> okay then 1...2...3... Zzzzzz
> 
> i am off out now be bk on in a few hours



Ok! Im sure I will be on I am always On here!:blush:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

here again  always on here 2 :whistling2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Afternoon!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

good afternoon are you enjoying the sunshine on this sunny day ?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha Its overcast and cold! Where is the sun??


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

we have blue skys with cute white fluffy clouds here and the shades cold but the wind and sun is warm 
:2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> we have blue skys with cute white fluffy clouds here and the shades cold but the wind and sun is warm
> :2thumb:



:bash: Rub It in!! :whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

but of cource  and ur near the sea would of thought u would have more sun then here 
and a little :Na_Na_Na_Na: for measure


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> but of cource  and ur near the sea would of thought u would have more sun then here
> and a little :Na_Na_Na_Na: for measure


Im tired :zzz: and now depressed!:blowup:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jack,
nice and warm here, blue sky and all that
And i'm stuck inside working!!!! :bash::bash:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

potter556 said:


> Jack,
> nice and warm here, blue sky and all that
> And i'm stuck inside working!!!! :bash::bash:



:roll2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah laught it up boyo, but I got 12 days off after wednesday so jc's open day for me, nottingham with you and whatever else we plot between us. :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

_I will:lol2:

_I am going to the open day too!:whip:
We will always plot a plan between us!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Of course you are mate cos then were off to nottingham......:2thumb:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

o my evil plots a foot lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

:lol2:

This thread is very strange!:gasp:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

strange thread why yes but this is the most anybody has ever posted on one i have made so do carry on lol: victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok well! what is there to talk about?


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmmm lets see what are you breeding this year ?
whats u real name?
how long u been into reps?
what do u do when ur not on the jewel of a forum ?

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi my names Jon and I'm a repaholic :lol2:
And also Jacks friend


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

hello im Becky and i am also a Repholic however am stuck with only 2 leos due to space and mothers lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> Hmmmm lets see what are you breeding this year ?
> whats u real name?
> how long u been into reps?
> what do u do when ur not on the jewel of a forum ?
> ...


Well Cilla, I am contestant Number One!

My name Is Jack, This Year I am breeding Leos many morphs and Cwd's. I have been Keeping Reptiles for 8 years nearly 9.
Well when Im not on the forum I work for the Coastguard, Lifeboat, And NHS and I am also Self employed as a Photographer but I am stopping that as short of time!

What about you?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice to meet you becky, 
I currently have:

2 yemen chams
1 beardie
1 crestie
2 AFT's
5 leo's soon to be 7 and borrowing 4

:whistling2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> hello im Becky and i am also a Repholic however am stuck with only 2 leos due to space and mothers lol



How many Mothers have you got? :lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

one and thats plenty lol


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with that.

Try a mother in law!!!!!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you think ur short on space ask Jack about his lack of space........:whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmmm lets see what are you breeding this year ? have one pair of breeding Leos
whats u real name? Becky /Bex
how long u been into reps? since i knew what one was
what do u do when ur not on the jewel of a forum ? Student of Natinal Diploma in animal Managment


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah nice to meet you becky! You have any pics?:whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i am sure there is some up on the show ur self threads somewhere 

nice to meet u 2 jack and Jon


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

My breeding plans (with snowy's help) are some leo's and hopefully my yemens if they actually like each other by then anyway. :lol2:
When i'm not on the forum i'm actually supposed to work :whistling2:
I'm in the forces


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lol i should be gettin some Work done but the paper is waaayyy over the other side of the room and my lappy is right here hummmm which shall i do :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

potter556 said:


> My breeding plans (with snowy's help) are some leo's and hopefully my yemens if they actually like each other by then anyway. :lol2:
> When i'm not on the forum i'm actually supposed to work :whistling2:
> I'm in the forces



Im pimping my leos out!:lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> lol i should be gettin some Work done but the paper is waaayyy over the other side of the room and my lappy is right here hummmm which shall i do :lol2:


Whats a Lappy?:blush:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lol bet they feel well lucky  gettin all the girls/boys


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

You pimp..........

You dont mind me putting em in and having some fun and i know you dont.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Laptop :flrt:my Baby


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

same as what ur using :bash:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

are we all off to jc's for his open day then on the 2nd??


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

whats your Fav Animal u own ?


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

yer i can give it ago depending on if i have my dad but he will just have to come with lol


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now thats a hard one........ probably my yemens
But I love em all the same :blush:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

My sunglow and My Cresties! Sod It Love them all!!!:flrt::flrt:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> i am sure there is some up on the show ur self threads somewhere
> 
> nice to meet u 2 jack and Jon



Cant Find Any!:whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i really like my Male but he does not like me but it has to be my female such personality and always wants to come out


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

how old are u Jack and if u after i pic i must tell u now im taken and 18 :lol2:
:devil:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a female high yellow off Jack and I cant keep her in her bloody viv.
Always at the glass ready for a run up the arm.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my female already got out once lol 3 foot up the glass then 4 foot to the floor really need to get a lid:bash:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I Know I have read your posts! i like to put a name to a face!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

you first then lol


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope Jack and I will have baby leo's sometime soon ay Jack..:notworthy:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

have u got eggs cooking ?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill let Jack answer that as he seems to have all the breedable leo's between us. :bash:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill let Jack answer that as he seems to have all the breedable loe's :bash:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

two eggs but It looks like I was too late! But have many gravid females!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

But hopefully more on their way.
Were going to be pairing more up shortly so have to see what happens.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

cool me female has layed 2 so far both went bad very fast 
but it looks like she is due to lay again soon


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lots of babys lol 

Me wih picture by RepBex - Photobucket

you can have alook at my Pair on here aswell :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

potter556 said:


> Ill let Jack answer that as he seems to have all the breedable leo's between us. :bash:


you will have three soon!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well we can all but hope they turn out ok.
All my leo's apart from my high yellow male are too young so need 4 months and should be able to try them out.
So pimping off Jack in a weeks time :whistling2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh I know mate plus the 2 hypo's coming my way :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> lots of babys lol
> 
> Me wih picture by RepBex - Photobucket
> 
> you can have alook at my Pair on here aswell :lol2:



Excuse me!!:lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

potter556 said:


> Oh I know mate plus the 2 hypo's coming my way :mf_dribble:: victory:


Yeah im excited!:jump:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

So am I mate and plus you have the female mack coming aswell which I do love. :gasp:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

potter556 said:


> So am I mate and plus you have the female mack coming aswell which I do love. :gasp:




She's all mine!:thumb:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I can handle that as I am pimping your high yellow female, your normal females and a hypo from you :whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my Geckos that ur mind not what i wrote 

who is gonna get the money off the babys then?


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

me going off now OH has arrived


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

We work things out between us, so we will sort something as we always do.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> my Geckos that ur mind not what i wrote
> 
> who is gonna get the money off the babys then?



We both will!: victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> me going off now OH has arrived


Ok speak Later! : victory:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

well if my female is ever sucessfull and i can get my college to hatch some eggs the your welcome to some Normal Het Tremper lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> well if my female is ever sucessfull and i can get my college to hatch some eggs the your welcome to some Normal Het Tremper lol



Well thankyou keep us informed!:2thumb:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

hi all iam from lincoln jcs just round the corner BIG IT UP FOR THE ERMINE!!!!!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello  and your nanme is ? i am Becky


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would bet a fiver that his name is Chris!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i would if i had a Fiver to my name 

and i never know it could be his snakes name


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Very true!:blush:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

can u chance your Screen name on here because i am normally known as RepBex on forums and i had made this one in a rush and jsut gave it anyname lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

you need to Pm T-bo! he wil sort something for you!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

put a tenner on it lol:lol2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Kids!

Bloody hell i'm popular today, i'm about to ruin it though, having some work done on the shop atm so will be postponing the open day til the last weekend of May, Appyolloggies Jon, Jack, Becky and Chris, but we are all out for T's ( Hamster ) Birthday on that Saturday night of the 2nd too, you are obviously all more than welcome to attend, also Jack, you will notice I am typing this in english not scottish just to assist you :whistling2:

Oh and not heard anything about the Rudis yet, watch this space.

Cheers Guys

JC.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

a tenner to which side its the name of ur snake or your name ?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

okay then chris is your name then


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Hi Kids!
> 
> Bloody hell i'm popular today, i'm about to ruin it though, having some work done on the shop atm so will be postponing the open day til the last weekend of May, Appyolloggies Jon, Jack, Becky and Chris, but we are all out for T's ( Hamster ) Birthday on that Saturday night of the 2nd too, you are obviously all more than welcome to attend, also Jack, you will notice I am typing this in english not scottish just to assist you :whistling2:
> 
> ...



HI Jim,

Ah bugger does that mean that the shop aint open on the 2nd as still coming! :whistling2:
Jon Will be dissapointed!

Well keep us informed on the exact date at the end of may!:2thumb: Can you get me any pygmys?

Cheers

Jack


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

bloody hell this lincoln thing is still going ?


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

yup lol 

i hope the shop aint closed i will need more food by then


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well you will have to get them the day before!:whistling2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

not that easy when your at college 9 till half 5 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

beardyLover said:


> not that easy when your at college 9 till half 5 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so go on a college break


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Graz said:


> so go on a college break



Thats what I would do! :idea:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Shop won't be shut kids, just not suitable conditions for the open day.

you know me, only day I close is Monday.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Shop won't be shut kids, just not suitable conditions for the open day.
> 
> you know me, only day I close is Monday.


Who you calling a kid?:bash::lol2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

snowyj99 said:


> Who you calling a kid?:bash::lol2:


 I was being affectionate :flrt:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

yip chris is my name lol and the lincoln thing is still going lol BIG IT UP FOR THE LINCOLN LOT!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

beardyLover said:


> come on you lincoln dwellers
> i bet you all use or even got your Animals from JC Exotics : victory:


yep I live in lincoln but only been in once nd he was saying he was guna have some work done!! so might go in on open day to have a look ...............


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my college is to far to go in a college brake lol its on the ring road :Na_Na_Na_Na: so me stuck up here till half 5 :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shame about the open day :bash::bash::bash:

SQUIRREL - deposit for the rudis or full amount?? as I want 3


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

potter556 said:


> Shame about the open day :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> SQUIRREL - deposit for the rudis or full amount?? as I want 3


As I said on a previous post Jon, still waiting on a response re: Rudis, and although I am the Mayor of Scotlandshire I am not as harsh as to take your money just yet :whistling2: all in good time, apologies for the late reply, i'm building a rack for a load of 33L RUBs, realised i can fir it at the back of my shed and still leave space for more, I reckon I can fit approx 500 rubs of assorted sizes, WOOHOO


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

brian said:


> yep I live in lincoln but only been in once nd he was saying he was guna have some work done!! so might go in on open day to have a look ...............


Yeah it's a nightmare, landlady has been promising me new windows for 3 years almost, not enough hours in the day.....


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

:roll:lincolners


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Graz said:


> :roll:lincolners


Ahem, I'm actually a Glaswegian.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers Jim,

Was so looking forward to the 2nd aswell but will be there at the end of May.
Cant wait for the Rudis you know :mf_dribble:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Ahem, I'm actually a Glaswegian.


Ha Is that supposed to be any better?:whistling2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

snowyj99 said:


> Ha Is that supposed to be any better?:whistling2:


 
ROFL
beware of the power of jim:lol2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Graz said:


> ROFL
> beware of the power of jim:lol2:


Never Underestimate the Power of Jim. :whistling2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Saturday Night Adventure < Jim being all Scottish.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

Not lincoln, but im from grantham unfortunately haha,

havent seen any other grantham people on here :s


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Like the above, I'm not Lincoln but I'm sort of between Skeg and Boston. 

Natrix


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

not that far then i use to be between Boston and Spilsby


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

oooo more potential for a big meet


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

indeed still say Jims shop is a good place then could go to the Jolly Brewer pub


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

beardyLover said:


> indeed still say Jims shop is a good place then could go to the Jolly Brewer pub


 i fail for being 17 and not legally allowed to drink =[


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

you do not need to drink  jim took me there for lunch when i was 17(thats sounds wrong but i was doin work Exp as his shop lol) do fab chips yum yum dont need to drink to come :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

beardyLover said:


> you do not need to drink  jim took me there for lunch when i was 17(thats sounds wrong but i was doin work Exp as his shop lol) do fab chips yum yum dont need to drink to come :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 sounds good  seeing asthough i find myself in lincoln near enough every weekend now!


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Graz said:


> sounds good  seeing asthough i find myself in lincoln near enough every weekend now!


I will come with you after this weekend... Towns last home game of the season gotta be there  (Thats if she doesn't try to ground me again aha)


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow this thread is going strong now!:2thumb:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

lincoln ppl no how to chat lol:2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

R0NST3R said:


> I will come with you after this weekend... Towns last home game of the season gotta be there  (Thats if she doesn't try to ground me again aha)


 
your on ronster


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

snowyj99 said:


> Wow this thread is going strong now!:2thumb:


 
Too many yellow bellys on here aha


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Very true! Im glad im not a yellow belly!:lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

chris boa said:


> lincoln ppl no how to chat lol:2thumb:


And havent got anything better to do!:whistling2:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Greetings people im from lincoln as well my name is nick and i own a beardie a corn a pastel boa and a nicaraguan boa as well as a gargoyle gecko.
I know jim and have met chris at the shop.
Big up to lincoln herpers
nick


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome to the thread.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Wellcome to the darkside :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

hey guys got first 2 decent eggs from my leos monday at my col incubating hopeing for the best :2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah good!,: victory:

I got one more egg this morning!:2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

jim got my leo eggs -.-


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

how come you gave them to jim ??

i sent him a text about takein mine but never heard so went with col might make my own incubator as i can get polybox free i hope


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im getting lucky at the moment as five of my leos are gravid at the moment, my cwd and my yemen!:notworthy:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lucky person lol i guess i can dream and pray:notworthy:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well sort, takes alot of work and planning! :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

beardyLover said:


> how come you gave them to jim ??
> 
> i sent him a text about takein mine but never heard so went with col might make my own incubator as i can get polybox free i hope


 nah i cut my collection down and sold jim around 13 leos.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

so thats where all the big ones came from lol :whistling2: i was not looking :whistling2:

will be in again this weekend sat get more food if i get my money :bash:stupid ema


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I may be going in on saturday!:2thumb:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

cool what u after ?

i am just after some food and Waxies


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

So am i :d


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lol he does not get is dilivery untill later on about 4 ish normall however that could be just weds been long time since i helped out there :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im not going for anything at the shop except some info on Hamm and Rudis Chams.

I am also picking up a viv in Lincoln


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i am hopein to go to hamm in march  saveing for passport then gonna get family to pay for the trip


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> i am hopein to go to hamm in march  saveing for passport then gonna get family to pay for the trip



Alright for some!:bash: :lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol probs wont be goin to buy just to seem some of the American Breeders i talk to on other Forums etc big meet if u will but i probs get lost lol


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know i will spend loads!:lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

im going on the september trip ^_^


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Graz said:


> im going on the september trip ^_^



Yeah im thinking about the September trip or march not made my mind up yet!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

go on march give u more time to save for goodies


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

nah september, get your goodies faster!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

not as good as haveing more money to get the goodies and extra


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

beardyLover said:


> not as good as haveing more money to get the goodies and extra


 well... but... you want to wait


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well May go to both :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Graz said:


> im going on the september trip ^_^


im booked on the september trip and im really looking forward to it
regards
nick


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its tempting!:whistling2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

skippy225 said:


> im booked on the september trip and im really looking forward to it
> regards
> nick


 sorted.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

So how many of us now then???


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

lets count all lincolners say 

I


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

*lincolner*
*I*


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Boston...............is that acceptable?


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

SKEG HERE:lol2:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

okay anywhere close


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it should be a lincolnshire thread not lincoln!:2thumb:


----------



## chris boa (Feb 22, 2009)

lincoln lad!!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Tattershall 6


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

grimsby ftw.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Graz said:


> grimsby ftw.



Dream on!! 

Its a sh!t hole!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

snowyj99 said:


> Dream on!!
> 
> Its a sh!t hole!


 
and mablethorpe is s much better


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Graz said:


> and mablethorpe is s much better


Not really but Im sure more people prefer mablethorpe!:lol2:
Personally I hate it!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

snowyj99 said:


> Not really but Im sure more people prefer mablethorpe!:lol2:
> Personally I hate it!


nooo gy ftw (H)


----------

